# Ecore to xml und von xml to Ecore



## yosf (28. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
ich arbeite in Eclipse Helios und versuche aus einem Ecore-model ein xml-Datei zu generieren.Ich habe in Eclipse gesehen, dass es ein Projekt mit dem Namen "Ecore to XML Mapping"gibt. Ich hab damit gearbeitet und ein Ecore aus der xsd erstellt. Jetzt fehlt mir der letzte Schritt (Serialisierung) also der Weg zur XML-Datei  am besten Step by Step?????
was wäre der einfachste Rückweg also vom xml zu ecore??
Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn jemand mir weiterhlefen kann .


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2011)

Siehe hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/xml-co/85981-einstieg-eclipse-modeling-framework.html#post790030
Du brauchst übrigens kein Ecore to XML Mapping. Du musst nur ein neues Genmodel erstellen und als Quelle eine XSD angeben. Der Rest passiert automatisch.


----------



## yosf (29. Jul 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.  Allgemein versuche ich aus UML via ECORE ein XML zu erzeugen . ich hab erstmal mit qvto vom UML ein ECORE erstellt. die Problematik ist von diesem erstellten ECORE ein XML datei zu generieren.  Also before ich den Weg vom ECORE to XML mache, transformiere ich durch qvto vom uml to ECORE und dies weiter benutzen und nicht das ECORE der aus XSD erzeugt wird. ich hoffe du verstehst das Problem . wenn es andere Wege gibt wäre Dankbar


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2011)

EMF kann direkt Ecores aus UML erstellen (sofern es als XMI abgelegt ist). Den rest deines Posts verstehe ich nicht. UML ist erstmal ein Diagramm, kein Dateiformat. Meistens werden UML Modelle als XMI abgespeichert und XMI ist bereits XML, also was möchtest du eigentlich tun?


----------



## yosf (3. Aug 2011)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. ich hab ein Ecore und möchte daraus ein xsd erstellen wie geht das am schnellsten???


----------



## yosf (3. Aug 2011)

ich hab hingekriegt ,danke


----------

